# Recommended New Filter?



## Bradley (31 Oct 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at getting a new filter. My APS1400+ is pretty poor in terms of everything.

I have a 260 litre tank, high tech with a inline diffuser (22mm OD tubing) and I keep discus, cory and rummynoses.

What would you recommend? I'd like to keep it in the £100-200 area, more affordable the better. I have 2x 2500lph power heads in the tank which does all the movement so that's something to consider.

My local independent fish shop has recommended the Aqua ones Ocellaris 1400 externals but I've never heard anyone using these.

---PS: Recommended filter media too would be perfect.


----------



## Zeus. (31 Oct 2016)

Just got myself a Fluval FX6 £225 2000LPH with media. Might be a bit overkill and budjet maybe FX4 would hit the sweat spot?


----------



## Smells Fishy (1 Nov 2016)

Bradley said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a new filter. My APS1400+ is pretty poor in terms of everything.
> 
> ...


I recently went cheapo and got a new 1400lph sunsun external from wiltec. They do the 2000lph as well, this on the cheap end or a fx4 on the top end is what I would recommend.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Nov 2016)

The JBL cristalporfi's are great, have them on all my tanks.  If you go super budget you will be disappointed and have to replace sooner.


----------



## Manisha (1 Nov 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> I recently went cheapo and got a new 1400lph sunsun external from wiltec. They do the 2000lph as well, this on the cheap end or a fx4 on the top end is what I would recommend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk



Is Sunsun & APS the same company?

Yourself & sciencefiction have both had good experience with this company in that case ☺

The JBL Cristalprofi e1901 would be a good mid ground price ☺

I use to eheim pro 300 (750lph each) on my 240l tank & like cleaning one filter at a time for stability although I'm low tech - so less than 10x recommended flow isn't a problem for my tank ☺


----------



## Smells Fishy (1 Nov 2016)

Manisha said:


> Is Sunsun & APS the same company?



No Sunsun is Chinese but I think why people think that is because its a easy design to mass make so loads of brands jump on it. Aquatop is another brand that uses the same design and they charge the most out of the 3. I reckon they're all make in the same factory anyway.



Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (1 Nov 2016)

I tried to cut costs and bought an APS EF2000.Had a lot of good reviews,but I managed to break it in less than two months .





I already had an old JBL E1500 and E700,about 8 years now,and both going strong,so bought an E1501 to replace the APS.


----------

